# well, 2 months of not driving, got deactivated..



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh well... Never did the city inspection, that is why they turned me off... what ever will I do with my free time now??


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

City inspection?

We are supposed to do at least one trip every 30 days, so if you didn't, now you know what happened.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I haven't driven since April and uber still keeps sending me random texts to go drive because tonight demand will be high. I thought by now they would have deactivated my account.

I haven't texted stop to them yet because their texts are kind of amusing. 

I use the uber mobile app to see the cars that are out (I refuse to have the uber pax app in my phone, because I don't trust that scumbag company and the info they may hijack off my phone) and all I ever see is way too many cars just waiting with no pax.

I still come to this forum often and just shake my head in amazement when some noob states that he or she is making money doing this.

This companies business practices will make for interesting reading in a couple of years. They just stated there will be no IPO anytime soon that can only mean they are afraid to open up their books for public scrutiny, I think the whole thing is a house of cards and will come crashing down.


----------



## Jamesh (Sep 5, 2015)

I totally agree! These people have ripped off investors, scammed the public and have stolen money from drivers by many illegal schemes. Still, there are many suckers stupid enough to still be fooled in all the above aforementioned that were, and continue, to be scammed. . There is a sucker born every minute. When I lived in the PRC (China) 7, 8 and 9 years ago, buses were 12 cents anywhere in the city and taxis were 50 cents. Both regulated by city government. Yet, Uber would have investors believe that their China strategy is a great idea. Chinese people, outside of western populated areas frown on tipping. P. T. Barnum would be the number one cheer Leader for this company.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> City inspection?
> 
> We are supposed to do at least one trip every 30 days, so if you didn't, now you know what happened.


It said clearly CITY INSPECTION NOT DONE.. Not.. you are suppose to drive every 30.. but you are right, they just didn't seem to enforce it here. hell I sold the car over a month ago anyways.


----------

